# Membership expiration



## PinkSkates (Apr 6, 2009)

Aloha Admins...
my membership expires in a few days. 
Do I have to renew manually or will the software automatically renew my membership?

ETA: How come I'm not able to change my name from 'pinkskates' to 'PinkSkates'?
I've tried and I get the message I'm not allowed to do so.????


----------



## dlewis (Apr 6, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> Aloha Admins...
> my membership expires in a few days.
> Do I have to renew manually or will the software automatically renew my membership?
> 
> ...



It will automatically update you.

You have to contact a mod the change your name.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 6, 2009)

dlewis said:


> It will automatically update you.
> 
> You have to contact a mod the change your name.


 
Thanks chica...you look very pretty in purple!


----------



## Xavier (Apr 6, 2009)

dlewis said:


> It will automatically update you.
> 
> You have to contact a mod the change your name.


 
Dlewis, my understanding is that we are now allowed to change our namers on our own.

Did that change?


----------



## dlewis (Apr 6, 2009)

Xavier said:


> Dlewis, my understanding is that we are now allowed to change our namers on our own.
> 
> Did that change?



That's correct.  You'll have to contact a mods to have your name changed.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 6, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> Thanks chica...you look very pretty in purple!



Thanks girl.  Trying to be like you.


----------



## BKVincy (Apr 6, 2009)

om forgive me cause imma little slow
will it update you even if you just have a 1 year membership?? I think mine will be expiring soon as well
I dont think that I did a cycle plan


----------



## dlewis (Apr 6, 2009)

BKVincy said:


> om forgive me cause imma little slow
> will it update you even if you just have a 1 year membership?? I think mine will be expiring soon as well
> I dont think that I did a cycle plan



I normally get a notice by email.


----------



## Hairsofab (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the same question. I know I signed up for lhcf in april of last year but I haven't gotten any notice by email about renewing and I'm not signed up for automatic renewal.


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 24, 2009)

I signed up in April last year too. got automatic renewal for only 5 bucks it was then, tried to add the additional $1.50 and was charged another full $6.50 total of $11.50


----------



## dlewis (Apr 24, 2009)

Anna9764 said:


> I signed up in April last year too. got automatic renewal for only 5 bucks it was then, tried to add the additional $1.50 and was charged another full $6.50 total of $11.50



Is it worth 11.50?  Why would you try to add the extra 1.50?  You are honest huh.  I believe the 6.50 is just for new members.  I think.


----------



## warenas1978 (May 9, 2009)

Mine had auto renewed but I didn't want that. I followed directions from previous post to click cancel subscription. I only wanted to get rid of the auto renewal feature. So my question is do I have to resubmit payment for the year or did it just get rid of the auto-renew? Thanks


----------

